# Big Creek Ducks and Bucks in AR??



## NCK (Dec 26, 2009)

Heading out to Big Creek Bucks and Ducks in Moro, AR. Anyone been there that can share some intel? 

-What is the hunting like?
-Good guides?
-Good accomodations?
- Any other pertinent info for me?

Thanks much?


----------



## NCK (Dec 26, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> Good luck....I hope you asked those questions before you booked with them though.



Nope.... Caught a deal on this trip through a buddy who bought it at the DU banquet. Hence going blind....


----------



## head buster (Dec 26, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> Good luck....I hope you asked those questions before you booked with them though.



I was thinking the same thing. If they have a website check it out or heck call them and ask the questions.


----------



## cfuller6 (Dec 27, 2009)

*big creek bucks and ducks*

went this year for 3 days around thanksgiving. It was a great experience and we are going back next year. The guides were good and the food and hospitality was even better. We shot mostly many mallards and gadwalls, plus a few other birds and got 2 banded birds.[/ATTACH]


----------



## mossyoak ga (Dec 29, 2009)

Been hunting with these guys for years.Great place really good folks.


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Dec 29, 2009)

I went out there this year Dec 12th and 13th. We had a blast! Weather kinda sucked while we were there...raining (hard) both days but we still killed Mallards, Gadwalls, Shovelers, teal, and 1 woody. Lodge is very nice. They have a pool table, basketball game, darts, and two living rooms so you aren't forced to watch what everyone else is watching on tv. The food is AMAZING! If you leave hungry then its your fault! All the guides are alot of fun. Very nice. I hope you have a great trip! Post some pics!


----------



## JDAWG (Dec 29, 2009)

http://www.bigcreekducksnbucks.com/gallery.html


----------

